# Golden Retreive Savvy



## Charlie06

CONGRATS on your new puppy. I have never heard of Golden Retriever Savvy. 
oh and btw....... we like pictures here  hint hint


----------



## SolidGold

Hi! Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see pictures of Jack! I have never heard of that book who is the author? Have you thought of taking him to an obedience/training class in your area? It also helps with socialization you want to expose him to other people,dogs,children etc... Good luck and I can't wait to hear more about Jack!


----------



## Thor's Mom

Hello and welcome to the forum! I've never heard of that book either. A good local training class will probably be beneficial. If you have more specific questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Sheila

The author's name is Kate Truman. She has a website www.goldenretreiversavvy.com. I will post pictures of Jack as soon as I can. The only one's I have right now are on my cell because my camera is at the river house. I plan to take some of him this weekend and will add them to my signature next week.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Strangely that link wouldn't work for me

http://www.goldenretrieversavvy.com/

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for the literature I look forward to reading through it.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy

Sienna's Mom said:


> Strangely that link wouldn't work for me
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieversavvy.com/
> 
> Welcome to the forum, and thanks for the literature I look forward to reading through it.


Me too, Merlin and I are still training also and I'm always looking for great suggestions. This forum has been amazing, everyone is great and you can't beat the variety of advice and great "doggy tails". Can't wait to see the pictures of your baby.:wavey:


----------



## TheHooch

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Jodmaster2

I bought a puppy about two weeks ago he is 10 weeks now. I was curious about the book Golden Retriever Savvy book also.


----------

